# MN - 2016 Toolcat



## knightcasper (Dec 12, 2010)

Used 2016 Toolcat, only 620 hrs. This is fully loaded with every option available. In cab heat and AC, full deluxe road package, 2 speed, high flow hydraulics, power bobtach, engine block heater, radio, 2200 lb operating capacity, 2000 lb power rear dump bed, front and back LED work lights, 4 wheel steer, keyless operation, turf tires. Also comes with a set of steel wheels with snow tires with 90% tread. And bucket with bolt on cutting edge. Feel free to call at 507-382-2090 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shall I start the bidding?










Nice machine... Got a price for us bud?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Todd!!!!!

It has a B.O.C.E.!!!


----------



## knightcasper (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys I appreciate the memes, lol. Price is 43500.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good price...good luck with the sale.


----------

